# Foam Concrete House



## jar546 (Sep 23, 2015)

I think this i Liberia but still interesting.

[video=youtube;2OUgqlzDIrw]


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 24, 2015)

I like and admire it on the one hand, because I like innovation, and it looks like a reasonable way to build a cheapo house for someone, but I also despise it with a white hot hatred borne from the anger of a thousand Viking berserker warriors, because it is foam.

Foam is a Satan, an abomination on this earth, and possibly other worlds as well.

But that's just me.

Brent.


----------



## conarb (Sep 24, 2015)

That's okay Brent, when those Isocyanates¹ start breaking down they will give the occupants cancer and help  with the world overpopulation problem, looking at the You Tube version I liked this comment:



			
				\ said:
			
		

> Lucien Macrose 2 weeks ago+presterjohn71 those that live in cities and towns don't need this stuff, they obviously have a home in these cities and towns. Where the hell do you get racist from the preservation of tradition and centuries of hard earned experience, DOLT! There happen to be cob structures all over Africa and parts of the middle East and even Europe, that are hundreds of years old and still in daily use! They don't need toxic synthetics to poison their homes. You have obviously had more than your share, brainless! Why import this crap when everything they need for a healthy, affordable home is directly beneath their feet? You need help! I suggest you start reading and learning before you embarrass yourself any more than you already have, simpleton!


¹ http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/isocyanates/


----------

